# Do your eyes water, when you are in front of ppl?



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

Do you? I do. Quit often. I know some of *ppl with SA do lacriamte = eye-water (when passing a group of ppl or peers*), but I wanna know how many of them.

*The lacrimation - eye-watering - should not be mistaken with the casual crying.* It is only "a tear secretion", as medical books say.

give your votes here, good bye


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Sometimes. Also happens whenever I get extremely angry.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Nope. Only when I'm tired and then I look as if I'm crying. Sucks when I'm in public.

Also, lacrimate is not a word...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Sometimes when I'm very anxious I'll cry or be on the verge of crying. It doesn't happen very often but I'm always worried about it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

I have a few times but not lately. Back in high school I got so nervous over something my eyes watered up which prompted someone to ask if I was crying.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Only when I yawn a lot.


----------



## uzura (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*



leppardess said:


> Only when I yawn a lot.


Yeah, that's me. Except I yawn very often around people I don't know, and my eyes don't water when I've gotten comfortable.
Hehe, my first post here. I should have introduced myself. :um


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*



LostInReverie said:


> Also, lacrimate is not a word...


I thought it might have been spelled "lachrymate" or something, but I found it here too: http://www.m-w.com/medical/lacrimation


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

the colloquial word is "do you tear up" or "do your eyes water / get teary"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Hmm... the verb form wasn't in my dictionary... damn it I have to write a new one now.

If my internet goes any slower I'm going to start being violent.


----------



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*

Thank you for your explanation. I did not know, it was not coloquial. :b



LostInReverie said:


> Hmm... the verb form wasn't in my dictionary... damn it I have to write a new one now.
> 
> If my internet goes any slower I'm going to start being violent.


I do not understand it. What dictionary? Of who?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Umm... feel free to ignore me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Actually, this is the first time I've ever seen anybody ever post this as a SA symptom and I thought I'd seen it all in the last 7 years.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Do you lacrimate (eye-water) when in front of ppl?*



Lonelyguy said:


> Back in high school I got so nervous over something my eyes watered up which prompted someone to ask if I was crying.


Probably the best response would be something like "These damned allergies are making my eyes water." That way it's not crying and you're not nervous.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes my eyes water when i'm anxious

have a good day


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my allergies make my eyes water


----------



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

Allergies? Oh deer, I sympathise you.


----------

